# Eleaf Icare



## Johan Heyns (3/11/16)

Good day

Does anyone stock the regular Icare? Only vendor I've seen is JJ Emporium but they are out of stock.


----------



## Effjh (3/11/16)

Johan Heyns said:


> Good day
> 
> Does anyone stock the regular Icare? Only vendor I've seen is JJ Emporium but they are out of stock.



Picked up a couple here: http://vapeshop.co.za/eLeaf-Icare#all


----------

